# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا >  كيف تتغلبين عل العطش في رمضان ؟؟ دشي وشوفي الطريقه ...

## حور العين1

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

كيف تتغلب على العطش في رمضان ؟


إن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة هذه الأيام يؤدي إلى العطش , ويلعب نوع الغذاء الذي يتناوله الصائم دورا 

كبيرا في تحمل العطش أثناء ساعات الصيام ولكي تتغلب على الإحساس بالعطش يمكن إتباع 


النصائح التالية :

1- تجنب تناول الأكلات والأغذية المحتوية على نسبة كبيرة من البهارات والتوابل بخاصة عند وجبة السحور لأنها 

تحتاج إلى شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء بعد تناولها .

2- حاول أن تشرب كميات قليلة من الماء في فترات متقطعة من الليل .

3- تناول الخضروات والفواكه الطازجة في الليل وعند السحور فإن هذه الأغذية تحتوي على كميات جيدة من 

الماء والألياف التي تمكث فترة طويلة في الأمعاء مما يقلل من الإحساس بالجوع والعطش .

4- تجنب وضع الملح الكثير على السلطة والأفضل وضع الليمون عليها والذي يجعل الطعم مثيل للملح في تعديل الطعم.

5- إبتعد عن تناول الأكلات والأغذية المالحة مثل السمك المالح والطر شي والتي تدخل تحت اسم المخللات, فإن هذه الأغذية تزيد من حاجة الجسم إلى الماء .

- يعتقد بعض الأشخاص إن شرب كميات كبيرة من الماء عند السحور يحميهم من الشعور بالعطش أثناء الصيام ,

وهذا اعتقاد خاطئ لان معظم هذه المياه زائدة عن حاجة الجسم لذا تقوم الكلية بفرزها بعد ساعات قليلة من تناولها .

إن الإكثار من السوائل في رمضان مثل العصيرات المختلفه والمياه الغازية يؤثر بشدة على المعدة وتقليل كفاءة 

الهضم وحدوث بعض الاضطرابات الهضمية , ويعمد بعض الأفراد إلى شرب الماء المثلج بخاصة عند بداية الإفطار وهذا 

لا يروي العطش بل يؤدي إلى انقباض الشعيرات الدموية .

وبالتالي 

ضعف الهضم , ويجب أن تكون درجة الماء معتدلة أو متوسطة البرودة وأن يشربها الفرد متأنيا وليس دفعه واحدة 

ودفع الطعام بالماء أثناء الأكل طريقة خاطئة لأنها لا تعطي فرصه للهضم وأكثر عمليات الهضم هو مضغ الطعام

للحصول على هضم جيد .

ننصح أيضا بعدم شرب العصائر المحتويه على مواد مصنعة وملونة اصطناعيا والتي تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من السكر 

وقد ثبت عند أطباء التغذية انها تسبب أضرار صحية وحساسية لدى الأطفال , وينصح بإستبدالها بالعصائرالطازجة 

والفواكه .



وكل عام وأنتم ونحن إلى الله أقرب

وكل عـــــــــــام وأنتم بخير،،،_ 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

ليالي رمضان 
سنة الإعتكاف في العشر الأواخر من رمضان 
فدية العاجز عن الصوم في رمضان 
أشياء لا تـفسـد الصوم 
رمضان بين الطاعات والآفات 
يومك في رمضان 
ما هي مفسدات الصوم ؟ 
أعمال تزيد الأجر في رمضان 
احاديث عن فضل الصيام 
هل يجوز تنظيف الأسنان بالفرشاة والمعجون في...

----------


## نسيم البر

تسلمين فديتج بس انا احس ما اروم لازم شي بارد ما افطر الا عالماي و التمر نادر آكله الله يعين  :Smile:

----------


## نواعم الصغيرة

تسلمين اختي على الموضوع  :Smile:

----------


## دلاعة

تسلمين اختي على النصايح المفيدة 
وفميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## رحاب الحياة

تسلمين اختي على الموضوع

----------


## حور العين1

الله يسلمكن من كل شر .

----------


## كروزة@كوم

يسلمووووو

----------


## حور العين1

اللهم اجعلنا من عتقائك في هذا الشهر يا رب العالمين

----------


## احب عيالي

اللهم اجعلنا من عتقائك في هذا الشهر يا رب العالمين

----------


## الريم 85

تسلمين اختي عالنصايح و بارك الله فيج

----------


## دانة ثمينة

> تسلمين اختي على النصايح المفيدة 
> وفميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## UM ZAYED1

جزاك الله كل خير يارب

----------


## omkhalid

تسلمين اختي على النصايح المفيدة 
وفميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## بنت الفلاني

تسلمين اختي على النصايح المفيدة 
وفميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## ‏گيْؤؤتي •°

حور العين1
.
.
.
تسلمين غلآيهـِ ع الطرح المهم و المميز ..

ربيه لآهآن قدرج .. و جعله ربيه في ميزآن حسنآتج ..

----------


## برد الشتاء

اللهم اعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك

----------


## Sweet G

*تسلمين خيتو على الموضوع المفيد..

وكل عام وأنتِ بخير..*

----------


## ريـــــــم

تسلمين الغلاا ع الإفادة  :Smile: 

يزاج الله خير ،

----------


## mooon shj

تسلمين فديتج ع النصايح

----------


## ومضة إبداع

مشكورة اختي ويزاج الله خير

----------


## الخيماويه1981

*تسلمين اختي على النصائح

يزاج الله خير

انشالله بتبعها...*

----------


## hind494

تسلمين 

انا اعرف اللبن اوالروب وايد اوكي 
سبحان الله ما تعطشين  :Smile: 

جربو وخبروني

----------


## EMEE_84

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## جورجي6

تسلمين اختي

----------


## smile2smile_4

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
عن تجربه كلو تمرتين بعد السحور بإذن الله ما بتعطشون

----------


## الشوق99

تسلمين ع الموضوع

----------


## بنت الماركه

يسلــــــــــــــمو

----------


## بنت الماركه

نصـــــــــــــــــــــــــاائح ولا اروع !!
صدق اتفيــــــــــــد ..

----------


## فتاة مجروحة

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة الغالية

----------


## tOffee

مشكورة الغاليـة على النصائح .. 

اللهم صلي وسلم على نبينا محمد .. وكل عام وأنتم ونحن إلى الله أقرب

----------


## الحلاه

جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------

